# Houston Fishing Hot Spots



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

hey guys im new to 2cool
and well i would like to know where are some good places to take my little bro fishing. And what type of baits should i use and what type of fish are there.


----------



## aceman93 (Jun 23, 2009)

This all depends on what you wanna catch. Freshwater/ saltwater? What are you looking to catch? I am sure someone can help you out then.


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

I wanna go Freshwater fishing to catch some cats or bass, mostly anything thatswims in freshwater. Thanks For the input


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Where are you at? Willing to drive? Just hang around in this forum and you will find many places to fish and how to fish it. Many knowledgeable fishermen that are willing to share their knowledge. Good luck!


----------



## aceman93 (Jun 23, 2009)

There are lakes like sam rayburn , Livingston, Conroe around Beaumont and Houston. Lake Houston has some good cat fish and a few bass in it. Livingston has everything as does Rayburn. Give us a specific location and we can tell ya some good spots I am sure.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Use the search engine...


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

No longer in print, but check your local used book store. 

Family Fishing Holes within 120 Miles of Downtown Houston
by Lorraine Leavell

109 Bank fishing, Jetty Fishing, Pier Fishing, and Wade Fishing Locations. 
Helped me tremendously when I was down that way from Dallas.


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

JvT said:


> No longer in print, but check your local used book store.
> 
> Family Fishing Holes within 120 Miles of Downtown Houston
> by Lorraine Leavell
> ...


Thanks Bro, I'll try to look for it.:idea:


----------

